# How to check hours on suzuki



## tractortitan (Oct 21, 2020)

Figured id post this here.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

What he failed to mention is if the motor has over 1,000 hours the needle will go all the way up, come back down and then go to the number of hours over 1,000.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I am pretty sure on mine when you turn the key, the lights will flash once for every 500 hours and then the needle will go to hundreds of hours. Mine flashes three times then the needle points to 360. I believe that means 1860 hours.


----------



## Darkside (Oct 11, 2019)

Your owners manual explains it all very well!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Or you could NMEA 2000 your outboard to your GPS multifunction display and read the hours to the minute. I get a ton of engine info on my Simrad.


----------

